# Atlas 7-B shaper Restored - $2000 (West Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 22, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/tyro-atlas-7-shaper-restored/6778663454.html


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 23, 2018)

Hmmm, $2k? And they put a different motor w/VFD to "play" with it and there's not a speck o grease on the bull gear or inside the case? Hope they didn't play too long or too much. They don't even include the different motor (which they didn't the "rebuild" the original) and you have to put back on. Not on the original cast iron legs, bolted down or even got the funky little bent piece that holds the motor pulley cover in place. What exactly was rebuilt besides cleaning and painting? Looks nice but that can be deceiving.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 23, 2018)

very cool, but too much money for what it is


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 23, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> very cool, but too much money for what it is



Shapers are cool, but I agree Doc, not 2k worth of cool. To each their own. I'm just skeptical of any shaper that's not slathered in grease dripping oil. Kinda like an old Harley. The old ones drip oil because that's how they kept the chain lubed. No lube es no bueno. My machines work good rather than look good.


----------



## frugalguido (Dec 27, 2018)

I think mine is nicer, with some modifications , but white is hard to kept clean with an oil loss machine.


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 27, 2018)

I've got one of these machines, use it and like it, but I would be hard pressed to pay more than 1000 for one, regardless of condition.  I figure the price will come down when he gets ready to sell.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 27, 2018)

Personally don't care for white or grey. Mine's kind of a forest green. If I was ever to repaint I'd go with that color again.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2018)

Sure is a pretty thing.
I have a 7” Rhodes just waiting to be picked up.
It was considerably less than $2,000.
Can’t wait.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 31, 2018)

beware old machines bearing new paint


----------

